# Zwei Spans nebeneinander in einer Html-Seite darstellen.



## messmar (15. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich will zwei Spans (In jedem Span habe ich eine Html-Tabelle) nebeneinander in einer Html-Seite darstellen.

Ich habe mehrmals versucht aber leider ohne erfolg.
Der Code:

<span>
  <table border="1" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
    <tr><td>dhghghhghghgh</td></tr>
  </table>
</span>
<span>
  <table border="1" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
    <tr><td>dhghghhghghgh</td></tr>
  </table>
</span>

Und selbst mit CSS-Klassen lässt sich das nicht bewältigen.

Danke + Gruß
Messmar


----------



## Maik (15. Juni 2005)

messmar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich will zwei Spans (In jedem Span habe ich eine Html-Tabelle) nebeneinander in einer Html-Seite darstellen



Das <span> -Element gehört zu den Inline-Elementen und darf keine Block-Elemente (z.B. Tabelle) enthalten. 

Empfehle dir ein CSS-Modell mit floatenden DIVs:


```
div
{
float: left;
margin: 10px;
padding: 10px;
border: 1px solid #000000;
}
```


```
<div>
     <table>
       <tr>
         <td>Tabelle 1</td>
       </tr>
     </table>
</div>

<div>
     <table>
       <tr>
         <td>Tabelle 2</td>
       </tr>
     </table>
</div>
```


----------



## steinbruch (29. Juni 2005)

hmmm....

aber mit css:float müsste es doch auch gehen oder?
Beispiel:

```
<div style='float:left'>
<table border="1" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
<tr><td>dhghghhghghgh</td></tr>
</table>
</div>
<div>
<table border="1" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
<tr><td>dhghghhghghgh</td></tr>
</table>
</div>
```
dabei kanns auch die div-Bereiche weglassen, und das style-Element direkt ins table-tag einfügen.

grüße, stein 

EDIT:
OOPS, sorry habe gerade erst gesehen, daß 'michaelsinterface' eh schon das selbe vorgeschlagen hat, waren die Finger wieder mal schneller als....  naja sorry eben


----------

